

It is statistically likely humans are doomed in the near future - spullara
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_argument

======
csense
This is actually an idea I came up with on my own: If increasing technology
causes human population to increase exponentially until a civilization-
destroying catastrophe, this implies that most humans will be born shortly
before the catastrophe.

~~~
maxerickson
Sensible projections put the peak global population at ~15 billion some time
in the next 50 years. Wikipedia puts all humans ever north of 100 billion (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_population#Number_of_huma...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_population#Number_of_humans_who_have_ever_lived)
).

So crisis averted.

